# Professionalism and long hair.



## nick.mccann

What is your opinion on someone with longer hair? When you encounter a person in their early 20's with long hair, do you consider them to be unprofessional and/or childish? I wanted to ask this question here because their are more older professionals on here than the other forums I use for style. Also my area is filled with older people, thus I wanted the opinions of adults because that would relate more to where I live and who I'm around.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

If a man's hair touches his collar, ears or gets in his eyes, I find him very questionable. 

Then again, this idiosyncrasy is rarely exhibited alone; it usually accompanies other tipoffs. Arty professions, blue collar stuff gets a pass.

Tweens in particular should wish to avoid the emo label, because emo kids are not taken seriously by society in general and are particularly undesirable to employers.

In addition, a person with a youthful (read inexperienced by the workforce) appearance is doing himself no favor to exacerbate the appearance with a foppish hairstyle.


----------



## Cruiser

nick.mccann said:


> What is your opinion on someone with longer hair? When you encounter a person in their early 20's with long hair, do you consider them to be unprofessional and/or childish?


I think that there is more that goes into formulating such an opinion, at least for most folks, than merely the length of one's hair. Of course I don't know what you mean by "longer" hair. This could be anything from well past the shoulders to nothing more than over the collar and ears. Having had shoulder length hair during my post-military college years, longer hair in and of itself doesn't bother me. I did cut mine shorter after I entered the real world work force but still generally kept it well over the ears and collar, not to mention that I added a beard after starting work. For example, here is a picture from one of my old work IDs at the height of my career with the U.S. Government.










I have no evidence to suggest that my appearance affected my career one way or the other. Remember, more than a few senior management types came up in the 60's and 70's, and may well have been long haired hippies back in the day themselves. Longer hair, in and of itself, most likely doesn't bother them. If you are clean, neat, and do your job well it will probably be a non-issue with most. But then again, you really haven't defined "longer" hair and if by that you mean halfway down your back, perhaps a haircut is in order. The 60's and 70's are over.

I recently recounted this story here. Back in the early 70's I had a friend who was a long haired, jeans and sneakers clad hippie playing guitar in a folk music establishment. I recently encountered him for the first time in almost 40 years. He is a retired U.S. Army Colonel who is President and CEO of a consulting business in Washington D.C.. While he is neatly groomed today, I'm sure that a young guy with "longer" hair wouldn't bother him at all if that young guy was producing in the business world. It's more about results than hair length and each individual must determine if his results are adversely affected by that longer hair. As they say in advertising, your results may vary.

Cruiser


----------



## 12345Michael54321

I'll assume you're asking about men's hair. Since a young woman with somewhat long hair isn't typically going to be judged as harshly for it as would a man.

While I suppose I do have a slight bias against seeing a young male professional with unusually long hair, it really has to do with more than mere length. I mean, I'd probably think better of a fellow with shoulder length hair, but a generally neat and clean appearance, than I would some other guy with short hair but a generally unkempt appearance. Of course, one could argue that the long-haired men are less likely to look otherwise neat and clean, simply as a statistical thing. To what extent this is a valid argument, I'd be reluctant to speculate.

Show me a picture of the long-haired person, and I'll tell you if he looks unprofessional or childish to me. Okay?

Is a 25 year old man within his rights to show up for a job interview at a conservative law firm, sporting a "foppish" hair style? Sure, he's within his rights. But he's also being foolish - because it's unlikely that the people interviewing him will give him extra points for foppishness. More likely, they'll think "We don't need an image like this representing us to the public." Or, "If he's stupid enough to show up here looking like that, he's too stupid to be worth hiring."

And it's not just about law firm interviews; that's simply a dramatic example. Most people judge others - to a degree - on appearance. You may not think that's fair, but fair or not, it's reality. The retail salesperson, the police officer, the bank loan officer, the high school principal, your grandmother's next door neighbor, etc., will all make some snap judgments of you based on how you look. And while long hair on a man is more accepted today than it was 50 years ago, it's still going to be at least a slight negative for many people - and not just older people.

Some things about one's appearance aren't readily changed. But hair style is readily changed. Life can be tough enough without handicapping oneself; if a change to a more conservative hair style can make things easier, a sensible man seriously considers changing his hair style.
-- 
Michael


----------



## nick.mccann

I have a picture taken last of me on mothers day with my long hair. It's the most recent photo. I've had a lot of women tell me to keep the long hair, but I feel like most adults and customers at work find it to be immature and unprofessional.

I cropped out my mom, I don't think she wants her picture all over the internet.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I would think that your best bet would be to cut your hair. It can stay long, but at lease get a cut that tones-down the young skater kid look.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Great long hair look.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

nick.mccann said:


> I've had a lot of women tell me to keep the long hair, but I feel like most adults and customers at work find it to be immature and unprofessional.


Never decide how to wear your hair, how to dress, or what car to drive, based on what a woman says she likes.

See, I get how you're thinking. You figure, "I'm a heterosexual guy. Women tell me to keep the long hair. That means they like the long hair. If I keep the long hair, I may get laid more often. Would that all decisions were so simple."

But the truth of it is, women like self-confident men. If you get your hair cut short, despite what they've told you, they'll see you as an independent, self-confident guy. A leader, and not just another follower. And mark my words - at parties, they'll ignore their long-haired, Ed Hardy designer hoodie-wearing, Interchange Yellow Mini Cooper-driving boyfriends, in order to flirt with you.

And adults and customers will take you more seriously. So you will prosper in your career. The ladies find that attractive, too.

Pretty soon, you'll feel like more of an adult. And it'll show in how you carry yourself, how you interact with people, and how you think of yourself. You'll start wearing OCBD shirts, and real shoes, and maybe even a wristwatch. And not one of those 39-function digital watches with the plastic band, either.

So, what's it gonna be, Nick? Do you want to be an Alpha Male? Because it all starts with the haircut.
-- 
Michael


----------



## ZachGranstrom

12345Michael54321: You should be a motivational speaker.


----------



## Andy

Hair length does have an effect on perception of professionalism and authority for both men and women. But longer hair increases an accessibilty/friendlyness/approachable image. Depends on what image you would like to project!
*Hair longer than shoulder length for women and over the ears for men diminishes perception of authority, but increases a feeling of accessibility. So short hair for power, long hair for friendliness.* ​


----------



## Cruiser

12345Michael54321 said:


> Never decide how to wear your hair, how to dress, or what car to drive, based on what a woman says she likes.
> 
> See, I get how you're thinking. You figure, "I'm a heterosexual guy. Women tell me to keep the long hair. That means they like the long hair. If I keep the long hair, I may get laid more often. Would that all decisions were so simple."
> 
> But the truth of it is, women like self-confident men. If you get your hair cut short, despite what they've told you, they'll see you as an independent, self-confident guy. A leader, and not just another follower. And mark my words - at parties, they'll ignore their long-haired, Ed Hardy designer hoodie-wearing, Interchange Yellow Mini Cooper-driving boyfriends, in order to flirt with you.


I mean this in the nicest way (I really do, just having some fun)' but what a bunch of hogwash. Blindly taking all the advice you get from women won't make you any less attractive to them than ignoring their advice will attract them. If only life were that simple. I always appreciated it when the women in my life made an effort to please me by listening to what I liked in the way of their hairstyles and clothing, and I have tried to reciprocate. That doesn't mean that the other person controls your life, but it doesn't hurt to try to do things they like. My wife always wanted me to wear my hair longer back when I had hair, and I did.

Besides, what makes you think that just because a guy has longer hair he will be wearing a hoodie while driving a yellow mini.










And I especially feel pity for Fabio. The poor guy doesn't have a chance in the world with the women with a short haired guy in the room.










I'm not saying that anyone should grow their hair out long. Heck, I'm bald headed. I'm just saying that there is a lot more that goes into professionalism and attracting women than simply the length of one's hair. After all, we all know what chick magnets these guys are. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## coynedj

I've had the pleasure to work with people from many countries, and have found that the dislike of long hair is not universal. To judge from the people of high position in their companies who sported long hair, it is not considered much of an issue in Brazil and in many European countries (those being my experience - others may be able to add more). But it certainly is in the U.S., where long hair is considered unprofessional by a majority of people.


----------



## andy b.

Nick,

I'm not a manager, I'm no expert on "dressing for success", and I had long hair in my younger days as well (longer than yours in fact). If you showed up for an interview in any of the places I have worked or am currently working with your hair as it is in your photo, I can say with 100% certainty it would have no effect on your chances of being hired as long as you dressed nicely and were knowledgeable about the position you were being interviewed for. Then again, I don't work for a law firm or accounting business.

Andy B.


----------



## Acct2000

I personally would not have a prejudice, unless I was interviewing you for a professional position as a CFO or something like that. If the hair was longer, I would wonder how serious you were about your position, etc. My concerns would be mostly if the concerns of others would affect me in some negative way.

When I play music with or hire musicians, your hair would totally not be an issue. If you were my lawyer and there were some older people or conservative people on a jury, it might be an issue. I would say, that for me, 95% of the time hair of that length would not be an issue to me. It all depends what role you are in, though.


----------



## JerseyJohn

For me, long hair will forever be associated with the 60's. A young guy with long hair is fine with me, but when I see a boomer with long hair, my reaction is either they never outgrew their college days, or they're trying to pretend they're young and hip so they can hit on 20 year olds.


----------



## Cruiser

JerseyJohn said:


> For me, long hair will forever be associated with the 60's. A young guy with long hair is fine with me, but when I see a boomer with long hair, my reaction is either they never outgrew their college days, or they're trying to pretend they're young and hip so they can hit on 20 year olds.


For me short hair will forever be associated with the late 80's-early 90's when all of the young people had those burr haircuts. Now when I see an adult with short hair my reaction is that they never outgrew their teenage years or they are trying to still be young, hip teenagers. My step-son is 32 years old now and still has that stupid, punk short hair that he had back when he was a teen. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

The Swedish Minister of Finance Anders Borg has a ponytail. And you don't get much more professional than a Cabinet position.

And shock,horror, gasp, a Cabinet minister w/o a tie....;O)
https://lejonroos.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/anders_borg.jpg


----------



## Howard

In some jobs you're allowed to have long hair,just as long as it's neat and clean but in other ones,it needs to be cut.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

There are not many men whos appearence would not benefit simply by haveing a haircut and being clean shaven.


----------



## sowilson

Nice head of hair. Assuming you like your present hair style, you can cut it a fair bit shorter (inch or better in length) while still maintaining a similar style that would look nice with business attire. The trick for longer hair is to be fastidious in keeping it neat and tidy. One way to think about length is what haircut would you get if you wanted it to look good when taking off a motorcycle or football helmet.


----------



## nosajwols

I think Andy sums it up well above. 

There is another twist. I work in the telecom consulting business. The industry is full of consultants and engineers that all have the same boring haircut and dress the same. I started wearing my hair long as a "gimmick." Basically with longish well kept hair now (long to the standards here not to the standards of the long hair crowd…) I stand out from the crowd.

Now when I speak at a conference, conduct training, etc. people remember me as much for what was said but also the fact that I was the guy who looked different then all the other lemmings…


----------



## Cruiser

WouldaShoulda said:


> There are not many men whos appearence would not benefit simply by haveing a haircut and being clean shaven.


When I retired a few years ago I shaved my beard the very next day. I just wanted to try something new. Both my daughter and my then girlfriend threw canniption fits (what IS a canniption fit?) and demanded that I grow it back. Even my ex-wife chimed in and told me that I should grow it back. So I did.:icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> There are not many men whos appearence would not benefit simply by haveing a haircut and being clean shaven.


I don't know many jobs that have men look slovenly and still bring in customers.


----------



## nick.mccann

I decided at work the other day that it would be better in this economy to do what will make my boss and probably most customers happy and get a haircut. I need to get more hours this summer and can only do that by doing well in sales and I have a feeling my hair was hurting that. I went in today and asked for something "professional". For 12 dollars I think it's a decent haircut. Definitely a major change.


----------



## Apatheticviews

Neat & Clean = Professional.

Anything else....


----------



## andy b.

WOW, major change! You have to post back how your boss reacts.

Andy B.


----------



## Cruiser

nick.mccann said:


> I decided at work the other day that it would be better in this economy to do what will make my boss and probably most customers happy and get a haircut.


While I agree with you that this is probably for the best if it is what your boss and most of the customers prefer, I must say that I personally think that you looked better with the longer hair. It just seems to go better with your facial structure. I have a feeling that most of the girls would like the shaggier version of you better also. And this is coming from a conservative 61 year old bald headed man. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

This haircut exudes way more responsibility, no doubt.

The longer hair did have a jauntier side-swept look up top. The part seems to have moved closer to the middle, and I'm not sure this is the most flattering look. Of course haircuts always look weird the first day.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

WouldaShoulda said:


> There are not many men whos appearence would not benefit simply by haveing a haircut and being clean shaven.


I just wanted to take this time to say "I told you so!!"


----------



## Howard

that's a very nice picture Nick.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Nick!!!*

God liked it long!

I disagree with all of those who thinks it looks sloppy.
I think some of the longer hair on men looks fine.
Again, am an old hippy who had a nice head of hair, to my shoulders.
And yes, did smoke pot in the day.
Andy, you are always wrong during these instances.Because you are a gentleman.
Let me handle the long hair!
LOL
I served in the Army for 23 years.
Yes, a different story.
To this day, I go every 2 weeks, to get my hair cut. There is not much!
I want to project the image of a soldier, which was my profession.It is called military bearing. 
I see the bearing I am talking about sometimes in my patients.It is there.
Long story short, none of you have any right to say that long hair on a man, looks terrible!
Again, my old line, we are all humans. We are all individuals.
So leave us alone.
IMO, I think short hair or a good haricut is sloppy!
Except for a military person.

Nick! nice head of hair! I mean nice head of hair you had kid!Grow it!

Nice day gents.
Gonna go fishing.
Nice day my friends


----------



## WouldaShoulda

DukeGrad said:


> Nick! nice head of hair! I mean nice head of hair you had kid!Grow it!


Hey, you're late for the second act!!

She asks me why...I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night; Hair that's a fright.
I'm hairy high and low,
Don't ask me why; don't know!
It's not for lack of bread
Like the Grateful Dead; darling

Gimme a head with hair, long beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming, steaming, flaxen, waxen 
Give me down to there, hair!
Shoulder length, longer (hair!)
Here baby, there mama, Everywhere daddy daddy

CHORUS:
Hair! (hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair)
Flow it, Show it; 
Long as God can grow it, My Hair!


----------



## Howard

I think there are some professions which allow to have long hair.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> I think there are some professions which allow to have long hair.


Surfers and Hollister cash register attendents for instance. 

Or coffee shop baristas now that most record and CD stores have closed!!


----------



## dmbfrisb

Must add some more applicable prose:

I'm aware some stare at my hair.
In fact, to be fair, 
Some really despair of my hair.
But I don't care,
Cause they're not aware,
Nor are they debonair.
In fact, they're just square.

They see hair down to there,
Say, "Beware" and go off on a tear!
I say, "No fair!"
A head that's bare is really nowhere.
So be like a bear, be fair with your hair!
Show it you care.
Wear it to there.
Or to there.
Or to there, if you dare!

My wife bought some hair at a fair, to use as a spare.
Did I care?
Au contraire!
Spare hair is fair!
In fact, hair can be rare.
Fred Astaire's got no hair,
Nor does a chair,
Nor nor a chocolate eclair,
And where is the hair on a pear?
Nowhere, mon frere!

So now that I've shared this affair of the hair, 
I'm going to repair to my lair and use Nair, do you care?


----------



## KennethB

Nick's a good looking young guy - short or long hair. I thought you pulled off the long-ish hair well. Depending on what you do for work, I think you could have kept it neat and styled if you chose to.

Your new hair cut is ok, but my personal choice has been to either have it long, or very short. I'm not a fan of the middle length hairstyle. I'd also avoid parting in the middle. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Surfers and Hollister cash register attendents for instance.
> 
> Or coffee shop baristas now that most record and CD stores have closed!!


Like Starbucks, for example.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL...damned Hippies! How do you spell head lice?


----------



## Cruiser

Almost cut my hair
It happened just the other day
It's gettin kinda long
I could have said it was in my way
But I didn't and I wonder why
I feel like letting my freak flag fly
Cause I feel like I owe it to someone

ALMOST CUT MY HAIR 
David Crosby


----------



## nick.mccann

andy b. said:


> WOW, major change! You have to post back how your boss reacts.
> 
> Andy B.


I only saw one boss and he just said "Hello Nick" and left. The other one probably won't say anything about it to me directly but to someone else. My co-workers loved it, apparently I look like a "man" now.


----------



## VictorRomeo

There's a time and a place for everything. Long hair, short hair, spiked hair, dyed hair - college.

Setting out on a career in a conservative profession (law, finance, accounting etc.) - short hair. Until you're the boss that is and then do what you want again! Unlikely though.

Setting out on a career in typically free spirited profession (academia, engineering of all varieties, media) - probably short hair until established.


----------



## Howard

I used to have a case manager that had hippie hair(mullet) from the 70's and a unshaven face but Mr.Rossi was let go cause of his slobbishness,his office was a pigsty and his appearance was terrible.


----------



## Cruiser

Howard said:


> I used to have a case manager that had hippie hair(mullet) from the 70's.


Howard, hippies didn't have mullets; or I should say that they were very rare. Although there were a few around in the 70's, the mullet didn't become big until the 80's; and generally not with the old hippies. Although I didn't use the term "hippie" back when I was one, most who fit this description merely had long hair from NOT getting haircuts and just letting it grow however it wanted to grow. For example, this old picture of me from around 1973 or so.










Cruiser


----------



## Howard

Cruiser said:


> Howard, hippies didn't have mullets; or I should say that they were very rare. Although there were a few around in the 70's, the mullet didn't become big until the 80's; and generally not with the old hippies. Although I didn't use the term "hippie" back when I was one, most who fit this description merely had long hair from NOT getting haircuts and just letting it grow however it wanted to grow. For example, this old picture of me from around 1973 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


No,I was just saying Cruiser that this case manager I used to have had hair down to his shoulders and it looked unwashed and his clothing style was awful.


----------



## IlliniFlyer

I'd like to see a picture of Cruiser back in his Navy days. I laugh at this thread only because I had _shorter hair before joining the military. As for the OP, I think the acceptability of hair length definitely depends on geographic region (as obviously as job). I would think Florida would be very similar to California in its laid back mentality. Is this incorrect?_


----------



## Cruiser

IlliniFlyer said:


> I'd like to see a picture of Cruiser back in his Navy days.


Oh, what the hell. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## lovemeparis

*Something about hair...*



dmbfrisb said:


> Wear it to there.
> Or to there.
> Or to there, if you dare!


Where is to there? ... if you dare?

But no one care...

That I have long hair...

Everywhere... :icon_smile_big::biggrin::icon_smile_big:

There, it's my hair!


----------



## Howard

Cruiser said:


> Oh, what the hell. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


hey,very nice Cruiser.


----------



## Svenn

Young guys with long or even medium hair and suits just don't match in my opinion. Suits are already viewed in our society as 'fancy' and if you have long hair to boot, you will come off as dandyish or flamboyant. I say this as twenty something as well who tried to wear suits with long hair.

You have a good strong chin nick so the long hair works for you, but for me and a lot of other guys, it makes us look a bit feminine. You do look a lot friendlier and approachable in the long hair version, but the short hair will match a shirt and tie better. I personally think you should go a bit shorter, _especially on the sides,_ and get some volume and texture on top, since right now it's lying a bit flat on top of your head and rounding over the sides in a medieval monk fashion (I have the same exact problem, clay and blowdrying helps a lot).


----------



## Jovan

I think both versions of Nick look good. I say the same thing I always do -- long hair and beards are both fine if they are well groomed and not too wild.



Cruiser said:


> When I retired a few years ago I shaved my beard the very next day. I just wanted to try something new. Both my daughter and my then girlfriend threw canniption fits (what IS a canniption fit?) and demanded that I grow it back. Even my ex-wife chimed in and told me that I should grow it back. So I did.:icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


 https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-conniption-fit.htm


----------

